# Any cheap mods for about $100



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

My birthday is coming up soon and I have a family member that always gets me a gift for about $100.

Is there anything worth while for that much.

I already have:
AEM CAI
Res Delete
Flowmaster 44's
Predator tuner

I was thinking about a throttle body spacer but I've heard mixed reviews about them.

Any ideas?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

That's a tough one for $100...Maybe kick in a few more dollars and get a shifter if your M6. Or you could upgrade your plugs and wires.
You could also do a show Mod., maybe have your fuel rail covers painted, or something along those lines.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

a spacer is a waste IMHO. for $100 i think i'd wait and get a little more for some suspension stuff. front RR bushes can be had for $175 or rear crossmember bushes for $134 (they need 2 new bolts also). the front RR are very often bad even on fairly new cars. they hold your front wheels from going backwards when braking and generally control the wheels. the stock ones are liquid filled and leak. rear crossmember bushes help control wheel hop


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys,
I decided to go with this in real carbon fiber. I'll take the $100 and add in whatever else I need.

Pontiac GTO 04-up, 29 Pcs. - 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO Dash Kit


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I've seen that, and it looked horrible.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Mike_V said:


> I've seen that, and it looked horrible.


I have also seen that stuff in person, and I agree....it looks like crap

BTW....it's not "real" carbon fiber. it's still just a stick-on and it shows

the GTO is a nice looking car to start with, don't feel that you have to do something to it just because you will have an extra $100. sometimes less is more


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow,
Thank you for letting me know. I was worried about it looking like stickers.
I seen a wood panel kit on a caddie and it looked good …
I guess its back to the drawing board.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Go with something in the suspension...Full suspension is my next upgrade.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> a spacer is a waste IMHO. for $100 i think i'd wait and get a little more for some suspension stuff. front RR bushes can be had for $175 or rear crossmember bushes for $134 (they need 2 new bolts also). the front RR are very often bad even on fairly new cars. they hold your front wheels from going backwards when braking and generally control the wheels. the stock ones are liquid filled and leak. rear crossmember bushes help control wheel hop



where would one find these bushings? been having trouble tracking them down


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> That's a tough one for $100...Maybe kick in a few more dollars and get a shifter if your M6. Or you could upgrade your plugs and wires.
> You could also do a show Mod., maybe have your fuel rail covers painted, or something along those lines.


+1 on the show mod.I was thinking maybe adding a few dollars and buying a Kircher splitter.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> where would one find these bushings? been having trouble tracking them down


Agree with the suspension, you will notice the difference. Pedders or Lovells are a good start. Engine wise save up and get a tune...........


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> where would one find these bushings? been having trouble tracking them down


front RR bottom of the page

Results for BUSHINGS

and the subframe bushings (street or race) can be had here in the very bottom section

Speed Inc - Pure Power


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

mdbomgoat said:


> Agree with the suspension, you will notice the difference. Pedders or Lovells are a good start. Engine wise save up and get a tune...........


There is curently a special on Lovell springs,$125 shipped per set.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

$100 won't do much. Show mod I would NightShade your tails and side markers. Also have your grill and rear bumper insert painted black.

Save your money for go fast mods, nothing for $100 does anything.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> There is curently a special on Lovell springs,$125 shipped per set.


WHERE IS THIS SPECIAL?!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> WHERE IS THIS SPECIAL?!


PM sent!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> Thanks guys,
> I decided to go with this in real carbon fiber. I'll take the $100 and add in whatever else I need.
> 
> Pontiac GTO 04-up, 29 Pcs. - 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO Dash Kit


I have seen these dash kits on a few GTOs. They are very cheap looking.

Take the $100.00 and put it towards getting your car waxed and detailed.

also, forget about the TB spacer


----------

